# New to photography!



## ExclusiveMop (Oct 30, 2012)

I just bought a Canon T3i kit with 2 lenses and a monopod. i want to learn how to use this camera to the max im thinking of buying Canon T3i for dummies to learn more about it. Can you give me and tips or help?


----------



## KmH (Oct 30, 2012)

The camera's user's manual explains what features, functions, and capabilities the T3i has available for you to use.

For basic concepts and terminology visit - Digital Photography Tutorials
10 Top Photography Composition Rules | Photography Mad
Advanced Composition -- Part I


----------



## dorian7 (Oct 30, 2012)

Be sure to check out youtube for all kinds of cool tips. Especially for lighting ideas!


----------



## ExclusiveMop (Oct 30, 2012)

KmH said:


> The camera's user's manual explains what features, functions, and capabilities the T3i has available for you to use.
> 
> For basic concepts and terminology visit - Digital Photography Tutorials
> 10 Top Photography Composition Rules | Photography Mad
> Advanced Composition -- Part I



thanks i read the manual already. those links are helping me a lot thanks for helping!


----------



## ExclusiveMop (Oct 30, 2012)

dorian7 said:


> Be sure to check out youtube for all kinds of cool tips. Especially for lighting ideas!



i have watched tons of youtube videos on the Canon t3i and DSLR's. I am still gonna get Canon T3i for dummies because i heard its a really good book for beginner users of the T3i plus i want to use it to the max and i like having something to do while travelling


----------



## DiskoJoe (Oct 30, 2012)

ExclusiveMop said:


> I just bought a Canon T3i kit with 2 lenses and a monopod. i want to learn how to use this camera to the max im thinking of buying Canon T3i for dummies to learn more about it. Can you give me and tips or help?



They have that already, its called the manual. lol. Seriously though, READ THE MANUAL! keep it too. You will need to refer to it later as you learn more and start using flash, if applicable.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Oct 30, 2012)

ExclusiveMop said:


> dorian7 said:
> 
> 
> > Be sure to check out youtube for all kinds of cool tips. Especially for lighting ideas!
> ...



Take pictures while traveling. No better way yo learn then by doing. You can cheat too. use auto and then read the output that the camera set the exposure to. Then you will have a base to work from and make adjustments for future shots.


----------



## SCraig (Oct 30, 2012)

Read up on exposure, especially the "Exposure Triangle" since it is critical.  Read up on composition.  This Site has lots of very good tutorials.  When you have specific questions ask them around here.


----------



## ExclusiveMop (Oct 30, 2012)

DiskoJoe said:


> ExclusiveMop said:
> 
> 
> > dorian7 said:
> ...



i read the manual and i can't stop when i am travelling so i can't really take pictures. I also want to learn more about photography and taking really decent manual shots the manual is hard to under stand when your new to DSLR's


----------



## KmH (Oct 30, 2012)

ExclusiveMop said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > The camera's user's manual explains what features, functions, and capabilities the T3i has available for you to use.
> ...


Good for you! :thumbup: 

If you haven't already, I recommend you read it again, and then a 3rd time, then keep it handy for ready reference and occasionally, when you use the loo, browse through the sections you tended to just skimmed over.

Those parts of the manual you have trouble understanding are what you use as internet search terms.


----------



## Someones (Nov 8, 2012)

Books that comes with the camera won't help you with a thing, Mind this, There are no rules for photography, you make the rules. that's what makes who you are.
all you need is experience. go out, capture things, games, macro, portraits, landscapes.
you have a good camera, make the best of it. good luck brother x)
Someones 5th eye
http://www.facebook.com/5theye


----------



## thetrue (Nov 8, 2012)

You don't have to stop to take a photo. You can actually learn a lot about exposure and motion if you DON'T stop while you travel.


----------



## Designer (Nov 8, 2012)

ExclusiveMop said:


> im thinking of buying Canon T3i for dummies



I hope nobody here will take offense, but the "For Dummies" publications are not the best tools.

There are better books available.


----------

